# Meerkats - Does anyone own?



## Salty (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi I'm looking to see if anyone owns Meerkats. If so can you give me information on housing, diet and general welfare.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i don't at the moment, but they may be planned for the future if this year turns out the way its looking like it might

have a look on here tho..

TSKA: Care Guides | "Quest For Knowledge"

N


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

I have a meerkat and he's adorable!


----------



## Salty (Jan 12, 2007)

Nerys said:


> i don't at the moment, but they may be planned for the future if this year turns out the way its looking like it might
> 
> have a look on here tho..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. If you get some are you going to keep them outdoors in a large 'pit'?

I have heard of people keeping/rearing them like dogs giving them the run of the house whilst there is someone at home.


----------



## Salty (Jan 12, 2007)

JDKREPS said:


> I have a meerkat and he's adorable!


How/where do you keep him?


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

He just lives in the house and uses a litter tray like a cat.


----------



## Salty (Jan 12, 2007)

JDKREPS said:


> He just lives in the house and uses a litter tray like a cat.


I have heard they can be distructive. Does yours live in a cage or does he get free run of the house.

Also have you had him since a youngster?


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

Wouldn't say he was distructive, he doesn't chew on things he just digs you've to watch plant pots and things like that but other than that there isn't anything really he can damage. He doesn't have a cage but does have a bed so he has somewhere of his own.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

get some pics up jdk 

indoors or outdoors... outdoors i would think for ours.. with one mother of a sturdy floor !

N


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

Just woke him up
:lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww... now that is sweet

reptiles plus has a pair of young ones in, but they would like to extract 1800 from one for them.. and one just does not have that right now... :lol2:

good job they are not the only source lol..

N


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

very expensive. some places seem to just cash in on them for been on tv and hard to get hold of 
:lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

My friend has had a pair of males for about 8-10 yrs now.
She has them in the house and they have a dog crate that they use as a 'bed'. It is open all the time she is in the house but due to working she has to close the door while she is at work.
When I'm there the only thing I find that annoys me with them is they love to 'mark' you as one of the group. With Ky and Mikey this entails wiping their backside on you when they get on your knee.
I always wear old clothes when I go.
Neither of Michelles were hand reared so they aren't as friendly as the ones you can get a hold of now. Although they are quite good. They like to sit on your knee and have their head tickled while they knaw, gently, on your hand.
She breeds Sibes and the meerkats play with the pups when they are running round the house.


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

luckily mine doesn't do that yet lol


----------



## ikkintastic (May 11, 2007)

Meerkats are one of my "If money was no issue' pet! I'd love to have big family of them outside so that I could watch them all interact together. I love watching them at zoos because they all seem to look after each other and have their own little roles.  That's probably why I wouldn't have a single one. 

Sadly I know nothing about them as pets and had no idea people kept them as pets until I once saw a sign in a pet shop saying that they had Meerkats for order! This post is interesting coz I'd like to know how they are kept. I didn't think that they'd be happy without others but JDKREPS yours looks happy, I've seen other photos you've posted in the past! He must be lots of fun and hard work.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

theyve got some at appleton exotics near me..theyre so cool,,id love a couple one day


----------

